# Please help.



## Antibioticish (Mar 1, 2016)

can someone hack your whatsapp or secretly read your whatsapp chats through some software without physical access to your phone? Please help.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

closing duplicate. Please do not create multiple threads for the same issue. Original is at https://forums.techguy.org/threads/whatsapp-hacking.1167150/.

Thanks,

v


----------

